# Combs



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the #002 Chris Christensen all course butter-comb. I had originally gotten a fine/course combo to use and found that I really didn't use the fine end, so that is now MY comb :lol: and Vinnie has the all course. I love both combs.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Is course the wider spacing between the teeth? Does that get all the tangles out then?

I never knew buying a comb could be so confusing hehe


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - course is the wider tines, but they do get all the tangles out.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i went to the beauty supply store and purchased a detangling comb and i love it. i prefer it over the greyhound combs. lol. but now i'm cording so no brushing until fall/winter when i let temperance's body grow in length.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Chris christenson has the most amazing combs kinda expensive but will last forever


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I will see if we can get them in the uk once my Internet is back up. Just moved house so can only get online on my phone at the moment


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

My hubby ordered a Greyhound comb and brush for Lexi and we just got them in today. They seem like they will work great. I almost had a heart attach at what they cost! He is having way too much fun researching doggie stuff!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I prefer a 50/50 split for general grooming, but Paris has very fine hair so needs the fine end to 'finish'. 

The ones with only a little area of fine teeth at the end are great for when I'm done combing and I'm scissoring; the coarsely spaced teeth are great at fluffing the coat evenly and I don't use the few fine teeth at the end unless there's a lil tangle I missed. 

I can't use a 50/50 comb for fluffing up for scissoring, as the finer half grabs the coat differently to the coarser half, lifting half the coat higher than the rest! lol. Hence I only use it for general grooming.


As for length, it's whatever is comfy for you to use!


----------

